# 151 Jahre in den Alpen oder: epische Touren in pink



## Lahmschnecke (22. August 2014)

Dies ist das Ergebnis der Planungen im Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ladies-only-ue50-alpencross.688824/

Gestern haben wir unsere grandiose 5-Tages-Tour beendet. Hier werden wir nun nach Sichtung aller Fotos genauer berichten, wie es uns ergangen ist. Dies könnte ein paar Tage dauern, also: Immer mal wieder reinschauen! 

Teilnehmer (von links nach rechts): Bettina, Mausoline, Lahmschnecke


----------



## scylla (22. August 2014)

ich freu mich schon auf euren Bericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (22. August 2014)

Ein paar Tage  Bin so neugierig


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. August 2014)

Murmel: Bettina ist noch in der Schweiz, Mausi auf der Autobahn - und es soll ja nicht alles durcheinander gehen...

Geduld... hier noch kleines Häppchen zur Überbrückung der Wartezeit: Ortlerblicke


----------



## Mausoline (22. August 2014)

_*D a n k e*_  an Bettina und Lahmschnecke, dass ihr diese gigantische Tour mit mir gefahren seid  geschoben und getragen habt 



Es war super spannend und super anstrengend, meine Oberschenkel waren oft so schwer, dass ich dachte ich komm keinen Meter mehr vorwärts   und es hat sich gelohnt  jeder Meter bergauf und bergab. Wir haben gemeinsam wunderschöne und einsame Landschaften erlebt und sind Trails gefahren, da werd ich noch lange davon träumen 

Abendrot Morgenschön


----------



## Votec Tox (22. August 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon auf euren Bericht


Dito!
Und ein würdiges Thema Nr. 1000 im LO


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. August 2014)

Ach ja....


Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und ein würdiges Thema Nr. 1000 im LO






Laßt die Korken knallen... was Votec so alles sieht...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. August 2014)

Dreifachpost...so wichtig war es nun auch nicht ;-)


----------



## Lahmschnecke (22. August 2014)

.


----------



## Chrige (23. August 2014)

Ich freue mich auch auf den Bericht obwohl jedes einzelne Bikefoto für mich im Moment fast unerträglich ist... Habe meinen beiden Bikes in den letzten Wochen keines Blickes gewürdigt. Aber toll, dass ihr es so gut hattet.


----------



## Bettina (24. August 2014)

Hier der Überblick über unsere Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (24. August 2014)

Ich tue mich mit den Formaten noch etwas schwer....
Übrigens @Chrige: noch kannst du in Ruhe hinschauen, hier ist noch kein Radl zu sehen


----------



## Bettina (24. August 2014)

Tag 1 begann minimal verspätet, unspektakulär mit Sonnenschein (was auch sonst ) und einer (zum Glück der einzigen) Asphaltauffahrt in Richtung S-Charl. Irgendwann hörten die Autos auf und der Spaß begann.


----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2014)

verspätet   alles noch in der Toleranz 

Also Start am Sonntag in Ftan, nachdem Lahmschnecke am Abend vorher noch 3 mal den Rucksack aus und eingepackt hatte.....ja wir waren alle doch leicht nervös....

Locker gings auf der Rollerstrecke nach Scoul runter 



und in entspannter gleichmäßiger Steigung gings auf Teer Richtung S-charl. 
Die Stimmung 



Bald wechselte der Belag auf Schotter, entlang dem Bach im Auf und Ab, alles gut zu fahren



Zufrieden in herrlicher Landschaft in S-charl angekommen schlürften wir die erste Suppe im Crusch Alba


----------



## Chrige (25. August 2014)

Boah, sieht toll aus! Und die Karte reicht auch schon. Kenne ja den grössten Teil der Gegend, wo ihr gefahren seid und bis deshalb schon etwas neidisch. Freue mich aber sehr auf den Bericht . Aber hey, das Wetter war nicht überall in der Schweiz so prickelnd


----------



## Bettina (25. August 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> ...Aber hey, das Wetter war nicht überall in der Schweiz so prickelnd


Macht ja nichts, uns reichte ja das gute Wetter um uns herum


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. August 2014)

Wie schön, da kommt Neid auf. Und das das Wetter mitspielte, ihr habt ja wirklich Glück gehabt. Ich sitze hier und hoffe und bange, dass es ab Freitag auf der Südseite der Alpen besser wird. Bis jetzt sieht es wettermäßig auf unserer gesamten geplanten Strecke, nun dezent ausgedrückt, bescheiden aus. Und die Vorhersagen verheißen nichts Gutes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2014)

Was habt ihr den für ne Route vor ? die nächsten Tage wirds besser in den Bergen aber am Wochenende 
Ich drück euch die Daumen, dass ihr immer mit dem Gutwetterfenster fahrt


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. August 2014)

Sterzing, Kematen, Kronplatz, Zwischenwasser, Gardertal, St. Martin, St. Croce, Wengen, Campitello del Fassa, St. Zyprian, Tiers, Passo Rolle, Levico Terme, Passo della Fricca, Passo Somo, Dosso del Sommo, Riva (Mecki), so die Planung. Übernachtungen sind in Sterzing, in und um Bruneck, St. Virgilio bzw. Zwischenwasser, Campitello del Fassa, Tiers, Passo Rolle, Levico Terme oder Grigno und Folgaria geplant.
Gestern das kleine elektronische Helferlein mit den Tracks unseres Guides gefüttert.


----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2014)

Fahrt ihr da nicht ein bißchen kreuz und quer 
aber das Wetter ist in den Dolos   glaub ich besser


----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2014)

Ich mach mal weiter 
völlig losgelöst gings weiter



mit etwas steileren Rampen 

 alles fahrbar (wenn man will  )
wunderschön neben dem Bach 


ich immer schön hinterher bergauf 



nächste Station Alp Astras in Sicht



und auch ruckzuck dort angekommen


----------



## Mausoline (25. August 2014)

Ich hab zuviele Bilder, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden   schlagt mich

Nach der Alp wars erstmal vorbei   mit breitem gemütlichem Forstweg , durch Wasser und Matschlöcher 


auf und ab 


auf flowigem Pfad 


arbeiteten wir uns zum Pass Costainas empor 


Ähnlich wie am Bregn da l´ors eine nette Liegewiese am Pass  und die Sonne lachte


----------



## Votec Tox (26. August 2014)

Schöne Ecke dort - und der höchste Wald Europas - der Arvenwald, durch den Ihr geradelt seit!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. August 2014)

Der Costainas ist schon echt ein toller Pass. Und die Rampen bis dahin ganz nett steil


----------



## Mausoline (26. August 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Schöne Ecke dort - und der höchste Wald Europas - der Arvenwald, durch den Ihr geradelt seit!


 
Eine unsrer 3 Führerinnen hat das auch gewußt  
eine wirklich schöne Gegend, überhaupt die ganze Runde


----------



## Bettina (26. August 2014)

War der Wald am Tag 5 nicht auch ein Arvenwald? Fand es atmosphärisch sehr ähnlich. Aber da will ich nicht vorgreifen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (26. August 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> War der Wald am Tag 5 nicht auch ein Arvenwald? Fand es atmosphärisch sehr ähnlich. Aber da will ich nicht vorgreifen


Doch, war auch einer, aber halt viel tiefer gelegen.

Mausi, mach´ mal weiter...  es ist so schön alles nochmals zu "erleben"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (26. August 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Eine unsrer 3 Führerinnen hat das auch gewußt
> eine wirklich schöne Gegend, überhaupt die ganze Runde


Wollte nicht "klugsch..." aber mich hatte es damals sehr beindruckt,
ich hätte den höchsten Wald Europas viel weiter im Süden, z.B. in Frankreich, 
Südseite Seealpen oder ähnliches vermutet.


----------



## scylla (26. August 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wollte nicht "klugsch..." aber mich hatte es damals sehr beindruckt,
> ich hätte den höchsten Wald Europas viel weiter im Süden, z.B. in Frankreich,
> Südseite Seealpen oder ähnliches vermutet.



Es heißt "der höchste Arven-Wald". In der Haute Provence ist in der richtigen Hanglage Wald auf 2300 Metern keine Seltenheit, nur sind es dort eben stinknormale krüppelige Lärchen, die weit weniger beeindruckend und hoch wachsen als die Arven im Engadin.
Sorry, jetzt musste ich auch nochmal kurz klugsch...


----------



## Mausoline (26. August 2014)

Weiter mit den Arven äähh und den Bikern 

Juhuuh es ging endlich mal abwärts, zwar auf Forstweg, aber dann zieeemlich steil und seeehr grob/großschottrig bis zur Alb Champatsch
na und dann gings wieder hoch und wie, seeehr steil zuerst auf Weg 

 dann auf Pfad 





herrlich da oben dann mit den Ortlerblicken 


über die Alp da Munt 

 gings weiter Richtung Ofenpass und als der Abzweig zur Passtraße abging, wollten wir unbedingt auf der Höhe bleiben und sind den Wanderweg weiter  nicht unbedingt zur Nachahmung empfohlen, da kaum (fast gar nicht) fahrbar, allerdings wurden wir zur Belohnung direkt an der Passhöhe ausgeworfen 

 und hatten uns somit 70hm auf stark befahrener Straße erspart


----------



## Mausoline (26. August 2014)

Gleich hinterm Passschild gehts neben der Ofenpassstraße trailig weiter 


ein herrlicher Tagesabschluß



aber vorher wurde Bettina noch richtig heavy bedrängelt  



und wenige Minuten später  tatatata 1. Etappe bis Gasthaus Buffalora geschafft 



ca. 41 km und ca. 1430 hömes


----------



## Bettina (26. August 2014)

Also ich würde den Trail zum Ofenpass wieder nehmen anstatt mich diesen verrückten auf 2 oder 4 Rädern auszusetzen! Er ist etwas kniffeliger als der Rodalbener Felsenwanderweg und einiges war auch fahrbar  Allerdings nur mit starken Nerven  denn es ging um einiges steiler ab als in der Pfalz


----------



## Bettina (26. August 2014)




----------



## murmel04 (26. August 2014)

@Bettina, steiler als in der Pfalz - also genau richtig für mich


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. August 2014)

Hach, schön hattet ihr es! Da kommt Neid auf.


----------



## Bettina (26. August 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> @Bettina, steiler als in der Pfalz - also genau richtig für mich


Der Weg war nicht steil - nur der Abhang tief. Und dann jaulten da unten immer die Motoren... Ich hätte auch nicht gedacht, daß ich da was fahren kann, aber dann ging es


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (26. August 2014)

Der Weg war voll verwurzelt und verblockt, enge Kurven um Bäume und Abhänge... Bettina meinte auf diesem Weg nur: "Auf geht's, Mädels - Fahrtechnik-Training" - und weg war sie...
War aber auch schiebender Weise schöner als auf der Strasse.
Wir hatten so viel Spaß an diesem Tag *schwärm* und am Abend nen Sonnenbrand.


----------



## 4mate (26. August 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> hömes




















Wider dem "Stuntzi-Hhl-Sprech"! Das heißt Hm!


----------



## murmel04 (26. August 2014)

Na da wäre ich dann auch wieder mal zu fuss unterwegs gewesen.

Aber irgendwann bin ich auch groß (ü50) und dann kann ich dass - hoffentlich


----------



## Mausoline (26. August 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Der Weg war voll verwurzelt und verblockt, enge Kurven um Bäume und Abhänge... Bettina meinte auf diesem Weg nur: "Auf geht's, Mädels - Fahrtechnik-Training" - und weg war sie...
> War aber auch schiebender Weise schöner als auf der Strasse.
> Wir hatten so viel Spaß an diesem Tag *schwärm* und am Abend nen Sonnenbrand.



*STIMMT*
und die Wanderer haben wir abgehängt


----------



## Mausoline (26. August 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Wider dem "Stuntzi-Hhl-Sprech"! Das heißt Hm!



wird gemacht Chef


----------



## barbarissima (26. August 2014)

Eure Bilder sind echt ein Genuss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (26. August 2014)

Mädels ich hab gestern ein ebike am Berg abgehängt, und wer mich kennt weiß was dass für mich bedeutet 

Und nun mehr Bilder bitte!!!


----------



## Martina H. (26. August 2014)

3 Mädels in Pink - Klasse 

Schön, dass ihr Spass hattet


----------



## Mausoline (26. August 2014)

Nach herrlicher Abendstimmung am Himmel waren irgendwann auch kaum mehr Autos zu hören und wir haben gut in den kuscheligen Betten geschlafen. Das Essen und das Frühstück waren gut, alle waren nett. Paßt 

Morgens wars zuerst noch bewölkt 

 
schon bald haben wir bei der Schieberei gerade hoch zur Alp Buffalora wieder geschwitzt und nochmal gings eine Stufe steiler hoch - puuhh 


und plötzlich um die Kurve rum waren wir oben auf dieser super tollen   Hochebene  wow 


ein Ort zum Auftanken



Loslassen



Genießen



wenn der Tag so anfängt



ohne Worte



und ab hier gings zum Passo Gallo 




und jetzt fahren Bettina und Lahmschnecke weiter, ich hab meinen Rucksack nochmal gepackt und geh noch ein bißle Bergwandern


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. August 2014)

Tolle Bilder!
Das mit dem Weg zum Ofenpass hätte ich euch sagen können, das hab ich nämlich auch schon mal probiert. Die Straße ist nicht schlimm, man hat ja eigentlich nur die letzte Kehre, den blöden Wanderweg würde ich nicht mehr nehmen!


----------



## scylla (27. August 2014)

Besser gut (auf Trail) geschoben als schlecht (auf Straße) gefahren 
Ich hätt auch den Trail genommen!


----------



## Bettina (27. August 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder!
> Das mit dem Weg zum Ofenpass hätte ich euch sagen können, das hab ich nämlich auch schon mal probiert. Die Straße ist nicht schlimm, man hat ja eigentlich nur die letzte Kehre, den blöden Wanderweg würde ich nicht mehr nehmen!


Wir waren gewarnt, aber ich konnte die Mädels überreden den Wanderweg zu nehmen  Und nun würden wir ihn alle drei wieder nehmen  Hätten wir nicht die Wanderer im Nacken (und das Fahrrad unterm Arm) gehabt, gäbe es auch Fotos!

Den weiteren Teil des Tages kann ich erst heute abend liefern, vielleicht kommt Lahmschnecke vorher dazu!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. August 2014)

Weiter geht's:
Die Gallo-Trails hatten alles, was Spaß macht: Easy Trails, Wiesenwege, Geröllwege am Abgrund, Murenabgänge, Kehren von locker fahrbar bis spitz - und immer diese grandiosen Ausblicke - es nahm kein Ende 

durchs Wasser...




Kleine Wasserfall-Querung




Purer Flow...




Tolle Ausblicke...




Spaß pur...




und dann waren wir unten, lockeres Radeln gen Mittagspause




Danach ging es zur Sache: Aufstieg zum Trela. Bettina hatte zu Mittag wohl den Turbo gegessen, Lahmschnecke schwächelte etwas...




Auf dem Weg zur Alp Trela immer wieder Matsch und Kuhschei...




Aber nach Querung der Alp Trela  und ein paar weiteren Rampen ging es nur noch bergab, und das vom Feinsten...












ein letzter Flow, und dann waren wir in Livigno...




Nach der Ruhe plötzlich Heerscharen von Italienern in der Sommerfrische... ein Graus... schnell flohen wir und quetschten uns zu Dritt in so ein lustiges Mottolino-Ei (beinahe wären wir nicht mehr heraus gekommen)...








Bettina cruiste noch etwas durch den Bikepark, dann gab es lecker Pizza und einen letzten kleinen Trail gen Hotel.
Die Nacht war schlaflos, und an Tag 3 war dann alles anders...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. August 2014)

Bettina, bitte die nackten Tatsachen zu Tag 2 (Km, Hm etc.) nachtragen! Danke


----------



## Lahmschnecke (27. August 2014)

Erst noch weiter mit Tag 2... ich habe auf der Seite vorher noch Photo ergänzt - Mausi zwischen Bach und Matsch, aber ein Grinsen im Gesicht


----------



## Bettina (28. August 2014)

Hier kommt nun erst einmal das Höhenprofil unseres zweiten Tages 
Rauf auf den Gallo und super schön kurvig runter  ein munteres auf und ab bis wir vor dem zweiten Anstieg ein Päuschen machten und die Mädels endlich italienischen Cappucchino ordern konnten. Ich zog den Espresso vor - ob Lahmschnecke damit den Turbo meint?




Nach der Pause ging es wirklich eklig rauf, aber nach der geilen Abfahrt in Richtung Trepalle konnten wir nicht genug bekommen und fuhren noch weiter runter (und zwischendrin kurz steil rauf) nach Livigno. Der gradlinige Anstieg in dieser "Kurve" ist die Seilbahn, ging wohl sehr direkt 
Die Daten: 1.208 hm, 44,30 km beides selber getreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (28. August 2014)

Und die Route der pinken Kolonne 




Jetzt fehlt mir für den Tag nur noch das Fotos des sich sonnenden Murmeltiers auf dem Trail, aber da habe ich grad keinen Zugriff drauf.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. August 2014)

Woh, das Höhenprofil imponiert mir  - genau so haben sich meine Beine am Abend angefühlt!

Hier das nette Murmele - ganz schön fett...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. August 2014)

Am Tag 3 war es nicht nur mit der Sonne vorbei...

Lahmschnecke mußte wegen eines Defekts zurück nach Livigno und fuhr tottraurig über den Passo Eira zurück nach Livigno.
Nicht nur der Himmel weinte...





Aber am nächsten Tag trafen wir uns alle in Pontresina wieder . Wie es Bettina und Mausoline am Passo Vallaccia und am Viola ergangen ist... seht selbst...

dranbleiben - kurze Pause


----------



## Bettina (28. August 2014)

Die Nacht in Trepalle war kurz, denn um 6 Uhr in der früh wurde der Rasen gemäht. Da haben die Bauern wohl die Gunst der trockenen Stunde genutzt.... (Aber das wußten wir ja noch nicht). So standen wir früh auf und erfuhren, daß wir den Tag zu zweit verbringen müssen  Lahmschnecke hatte schon ordentlich Zeitdruck um Bus/Bahn zu erreichen, damit sie am nächsten Tag wieder in Pontresina zu uns stoßen kann.
Wir rollten nach Süden weiter zum Passo della Vallaccia.



Es ging erst mal freundlich auf und ein wenig ab.


----------



## Bettina (28. August 2014)

Dann wurde es etwas zertreten und wir merkten, daß es wohl viel geregnet hatte in der letzten Zeit....








Vielleicht lag es aber auch an unserer Ausstattung, denn das uns entgegenkommende Kind, fand die Bedingungen hervorragend. Aber es hatte auch einen Ganzkörpermatschanzug.




Kurze Zeit später begann es zu regnen aber wir hatten zum Glück den schlammigen Teil hinter uns -dachten wir. So war es teilweise wieder fahrbar, es gab auch Reifenspuren auf diesem einsamen Trail.



Die stammten von dem Hirten und seiner Motocrossmaschine, damit hatte er irgendwie mehr bumms als meine Oberschenkel, zumindest schien er mehr hoch fahren zu können als ich 



Der Weg wurde immer wieder zum Bach und das Fahren wie das Schieben waren nicht mehr drin. Der Regen nahm zu....


----------



## scylla (28. August 2014)

na das hat Lahmschnecke aber schlau eingefädelt... Defekt vortäuschen, um dem Regen in der Bahn zu entkommen... tststs


----------



## Bettina (28. August 2014)

Schwer durchnäßt waren wir schon um 10:45 oben am Pass 



Wir waren gespannt auf die Abfahrt. Ich hatte auf meiner Transalpin 2012 Karte keinen Weg diesen Berg in unserer Richtung hinab, Mausoleen war sich sicher, daß es einen gibt. 
Leider hat meine Kamera an dem Tag schlapp gemacht, der wurde es irgendwie zu kalt  daher gibt es fast nur Bilder von mir, sorry. 
Auf jeden Fall, ja es gibt einen Weg und er ist zu fast 100% fahrbar


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. August 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> na das hat Lahmschnecke aber schlau eingefädelt... Defekt vortäuschen, um dem Regen in der Bahn zu entkommen... tststs


Auf so einen Kommentar habe ich echt gewartet... das ist gemein, hast PN


----------



## scylla (28. August 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Auf so einen Kommentar habe ich echt gewartet... das ist gemein, hast PN



War ja nicht ernst gemeint. Mir ist schon klar, dass du dich lieber defektfrei im Regen mit Mausi und Bettina über die Pässe gekämpft hättest. Sorry, wenn's gemein rüberkam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (28. August 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Auf so einen Kommentar habe ich echt gewartet... das ist gemein, hast PN


Sei nicht bös, wir wissen wie gerne du dabei gewesen wärest.  
Aber vor allem bei 30° hätte ich viel mehr Probleme mit dem Hochtragen gehabt.  Aber wir können da gerne noch mal hin, wenn ich nur nicht wieder durch Livignio radeln muss. DAS war die Hölle.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (28. August 2014)

Bettina, passt scho... danke . Schreib einfach weiter, liest sich echt super! Toller Text und tolle Bilder!


----------



## Bettina (28. August 2014)

OK ich mach dann mal weiter.
Am Ende des schmalen Trails kam ein verlassener Kuhstall, der es uns ermöglichte im Trockenen einen Riegel zu essen und mal die Handschuhe auszuwringen. Es stellte sich zum wiederholten Male die Frage: Regenhose an oder aus  wie lange reicht die Lücke in den Wolken?
Der Trail war erst einmal zuende, es folgte eine Schotterstrecke und wir kamen langsam wieder in bewirtschaftete Gegenden. Aber bevor wie traurig sein konnten bot sich rechts ein winziger, sehr netter Trail an



Reife Blaubeeren hangaufwärts, nette Spitzkehren abwärts, eingebettet in sattes Grün  und   	nasse Wurzeln.


----------



## Bettina (28. August 2014)

Findet ihr nicht auch, daß es schon viel heller wird?



Wir erreichten auf dem Weg zum Passo Viola noch in Italien eine kleine bewirtschaftete Hütte, die sogar offen hatte. Die Dame des Hauses legte auch sofort für uns (die einzigen Gäste) Holz in den Ofen und heizte die sowieso schon warme Stube ein. Mir war des sehr recht, denn die Five Tens waren mehr als nass und meine Füße eiskalt. Nachdem wir uns mit Polenta mit Pilzen und Käse gestärkt hatten, zog ich dann die Gefrierbeutel über die trockenen Socken und steckte beides in die tropfnassen Schuhe. Das Resultat waren warme Füße, aber laufen kann ich in der Kombi nicht. 
Wir brachen wieder auf, als die helle Phase ohne Regen vorbei war  und erreichten bald das Rifugio Viola




Das würde jetzt gut zu unseren Trikots passen, aber das Wetter paßte zu Regenjacken.
Der weg vom Rifugio zum Pass war vor einiger Zeit neu angelegt worden, jetzt aber an manchen stellen deutlich weggespült und somit nicht durchgehend befahrbar.


----------



## Bettina (28. August 2014)

Die schöne und einsame Landschaft nahm kein Ende, einfach toll.


und dann war auch der Pass Viola erreicht



Die folgende Abfahrt überraschte mich, war sie doch viel anspruchsvoller als die Auffahrt. Sie hatte eigentlich Bike-Park-Charakter 
Aber ich hatte ja nun schon 2 1/2 Tage Fahrtechniktraining, da ging dann einiges 



Auch ließ sich meine Kamera noch mal motivieren


----------



## Bettina (28. August 2014)

Die Sache mit der Bikewäsche hätten wir uns eigentlich schenken können...



denn es ging immer so weiter



oder fast immer denn bald war die Saoseohütte erreicht, wir verließen den "Radweg" und bogen ab auf den Wanderweg zur Hütte



Der aber nicht zu 100% für uns fahrbar war, denn irgendwann hatten wir einfach genug von den Felsen und verblockten Passagen und wollten nichts mehr riskieren. Die letzten Meter zur Hütte von unten gesehen:



Ziel erreicht!




Und es war so scheee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (28. August 2014)

Und zum Schluß der Überblick:
25,3 km mit 1110 hm


----------



## AnjaR (28. August 2014)

Wow, die Bilder machen Lust direkt die Route nachzufahren. Ich freu mich schon auf weitere.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. August 2014)

Super Tagesbericht, Bettina! Ihr 2 seid ward echt gut, bei diesem Sauwetter... Ein dickes LIKE von mir! Bin gespannt wann transalbi diese Etappe in seine Route einbaut.



Bettina schrieb:


> Aber wir können da gerne noch mal hin, wenn ich nur nicht wieder durch Livignio radeln muss. DAS war die Hölle.


Ha, da nehm´ ich Dich beim Wort ! Fällt mir grade ne 3-Tages-Runde ein... weil nach der Tour ist ja vor der Tour 

Aber erst mal weiter mit Tag 4 der "pinken Tour", der das pinke Trio wieder vervollständigte und nicht nur wetterbedingt eine Etappenänderung mit sich brachte, die letztlich in einem fulminanten Finaltag endete. Doch alles der Reihe nach...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. August 2014)

Die Bilder sind echt schön. Bettina, könntest du sie vielleicht etwas reduzieren, dann bräuchte mein PC nicht 1/2 Std. bis die Posts aufgebaut sind?


----------



## murmel04 (29. August 2014)

ne nicht reduziern, bitte mehr Bilder.

Oder Pfadfinderin meinst du die Größe der Bilder?


----------



## Denzinger (29. August 2014)

Schöne Bilder und toller Bericht, bin schon am überlegen ob ich nächstes Jahr mit meinen "Jungs" nicht Val Viola und Val Vallacia irgendwie in eine Tour mit einbauen kann, hab da schon so eine Idee


----------



## Denzinger (29. August 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> ne nicht reduziern, bitte mehr Bilder.
> 
> Oder Pfadfinderin meinst du die Größe der Bilder?


Ich hoffe Sie meint die Größe der Bilder, weniger doch hoffentlich nicht!!!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. August 2014)

Danke für die Bilder und die schönen Berichte. Das motiviert mich immer mehr für den jetzt anstehenden ersten AX. Und wenn ich dann 50 bin, oder ihr mich früher mitnehmt, würde ich gerne mit euch einen fahren.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. August 2014)

Solange das Durchschnittsalter > 50 Jahre ist...


----------



## Bettina (29. August 2014)

An diesem dritten Tag habe ich meine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Tragen des Rades über längere Passagen gesammelt. Insgesamt hatten wir das Rad wohl ca. 1 Stunde geschultert  Das laufen mit 20 kg auf dem Rücken in über 2000 m Höhe hatte schon eine eigene Ruhe in sich 
Mausoline meditierte dabei indem sie die Schritte zählte, ich versuchte immer meinen Puls gering zu halten.  Es ging, wenn auch langsam voran. Aber ich würde dennoch nicht mein Rad um die LEV erleichtern oder ähnliches, dafür war der Nutzen zu hoch. Weniger Wasser im Rucksack (ich hatte drei Liter drin) wäre bei den Wetterverhältnissen clever gewesen. Außerdem liefen wir nicht nur die meiste Zeit durch Wasser, es kam auch frisches von der Seite hinzu -und dabei meine ich nicht den Regen.
Mein neuer Rucksack harmonierte auf jeden Fall gut mit meinem Unterrohr, das sollte man/frau vorher auch mal testen. Wobei ich beim Aufnehmen des Rades beim ersten Mal nicht richtig platzierte, das drückte dann böse auf meine Schulter.

Edit: merke: Oberrohr ist nicht Unterrrohr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. August 2014)

Deswegen nehme ich auch bevorzugt das Hardtail (ohne Schnickschnack wie Variostütze etc) mit in die Alpen. Fühlt sich auf Dauer auf dem Rücken einfach besser/leichter an. Je nach Rucksack kann es helfen, den Rucksack an den Verstellriemen so weit wie möglich nach oben zu ziehen, damit das Rad besser aufliegt. Wenn man Protektoren dabei hat, kann man selbige ans Unterrohr binden, das polstert im Nacken auch sehr gut ab. Manche nehmen auch eine Schaumstoffrolle mit und binden selbige ans Unterrohr. Bei sehr langen Tragepassagen ein Elastikband ans Pedal knoten, damit man das Rad am "langen Arm" halten kann und einem beim Festhalten an Pedal und/oder Gabel mit nach oben abgewinkeltem Ellbogen nicht dauernd die Griffel einschlafen. Das Elastikband ist eh für diverse Dinge nützlich (fast so praktisch wie Kabelbinder) und immer im Rucksack.
Aber ihr habt das schon ganz richtig gemacht: in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft... wenn man sich im Aufstieg platt macht, macht die Abfahrt keinen Spaß mehr


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. August 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Solange das Durchschnittsalter > 50 Jahre ist...


Sollte machbar sein. Ich werde nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr 47.


----------



## Bettina (29. August 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ... Elastikband ...
> Aber ihr habt das schon ganz richtig gemacht: in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft... wenn man sich im Aufstieg platt macht, macht die Abfahrt keinen Spaß mehr


Sehr guter Tipp, dann wäre der Regen nicht immer in den Arm gelaufen. 
Und ja, danke, wir haben eigentlich keine Pause oben gebraucht -ausser daß ich beim Steinestapeln für das Selfie lange rumgemacht habe. Es war auch zu kalt, ich hätte mir aber die Zeit nehmen sollen trockene Handschuhe anzuziehen.


----------



## Bettina (29. August 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Sollte machbar sein. Ich werde nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr 47.


Du spekulierst wohl, daß wir dabei auch älter werden


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. August 2014)

So direkt wollte ich es nicht sagen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. August 2014)

Ich meinte natürlich die Bildgröße, nicht die Menge! Wie kann man das nur falsch verstehen...


----------



## Bettina (29. August 2014)

Weiter geht es mit unseren Erlebnissen. Wir waren froh in der Saoseo-Hütte zu sein, ein außerordentlich schöner (und trockener) Ort. Zu dem Saoseo-See wollten wir nach dem Duschen einen Spaziergang machen und für Lahmschnecke noch ein paar stimmungsvolle Fotos schießen. Das Wetter lockerte auch auf, aber leider verfehlte ich auf dem Weg nach unten eine Stufe und verknackste mir den Fuß.    Der Fuß wurde alsbald gekühlt, andere Gäste des Hauses boten mir Schmerzmittel und Voltarensalbe an, Mausoline zückte die Kügelchen und ich verdrückte Schmerzenstränen.
Der Abend wurde also gemütlich im Gastraum verbracht und der Besuch des Sees oder der Seen auf das nächste Mal verschoben. Der Fuß wurde mit Tape versorgt und weiteres Tapeband telefonisch bei Lahmschnecke bestellt.
Am nächsten Morgen mußten wir dann entscheiden wie die Tour weitergeht.



 
Das Wetter sah zu schön aus um die Tour abzubrechen  Und so beschließen wir, den kürzesten Weg auf den Bernina zu nehmen und nicht wie geplant nach Poschavio zu radeln. Das bedeutete kurz die Zubringerstraße runter nach Sfazu und dann mit dem Linienbus den Bernina rauf.
Busfahrplan gecheckt und den Termin mit Lahmschnecke um 12 Uhr in Pontrena abgestimmt.
Beim Losrollen merkt Mausoline, daß die Luft raus ist  Schnelle aufgepumpt und dann wirklich ohne Umwege über Wanderwege zur Bushaltestelle. Unten war dann Zeit genug den Schlauch zu wechseln (und festzustellen: ich habe ja Steckachse ). Der Busfahrer half uns die Räder zu verladen und eröffnete uns dann, daß er leider kein Kasse dabei hat  Wieso leider?? Wir kamen auf diese Art und Weise sehr preiswert auf den Bernina.


 Oben war es wechselhaft, kühl aber trocken!
Es folge ein durchaus spaßiger Trail Richtung Pontresina, bei dem wir erst drei junge Männer auf Crossern vor uns her trieben, bis sie aufgaben und uns Alten vorbei ließen!


----------



## Bettina (29. August 2014)

@Pfadfinderin : sorry, die Größe muss einfach sein


----------



## Bettina (29. August 2014)

So rollten wir recht flott in immer sonnigerer Bergwelt hinab


 
Die Kühe oder besser die Kälber gingen nicht wirklich freiwillig zur Seite, es brauchte schon etwas gutes Zureden


 
Aber dann ging es wunderbar weiter, immer entlang der Bahnstrecke der Lahmschnecke entgegen



 
Ab und an veränderte sich der Charakter der Strecke


 
Es blieb das Panorama


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. August 2014)

Während die Mädels die jungen Crosser vor sich hertrieben hatte ich auf der Fahrt nach Pontresina in der "Rhätischen" nette Unterhaltung. 3 Jungs aus dem Schwarzwald, wenn überhaupt halb so alt wie ich, waren auf ihrem ersten selbst geplanten AX mit HTs und überbrückten wegen des regnerischen Wetters die Etappe Scuol - Bormio. Es war eine kurzweilige Fahrt, und von unserer Tour waren sie doch ziemlich beeindruckt.
Hi Jungs, sollte einer von Euch mitlesen, so hoffe ich dass Ihr Eure Tour gut zu Ende gebracht habt. War nett euch kennen gelernt zu haben 





Ich näherte mich Pontresina... und die anderen 2 Mädels surften noch weiter vom Bernina bergab...

Bettina macht weiter...


----------



## Bettina (29. August 2014)

Pünktlich 11:58 standen wir in Pontresina am Bahnhof und warteten auf das Einrollen des Zuges. Und ....
Kaum kam er verdrückte der Himmel Freudentränen  Wäre ja auch nicht nötig gewesen!
Hörte aber auch gleich wieder auf


----------



## Lahmschnecke (29. August 2014)

Mit mir stieg eine Hundertschaft Italiener aus dem Zug aus - Erinnerungen an Livigno stiegen in mir auf... und es sollte nicht unsere letzte Begegnung mit dieser Spezies Sommerfrischler gewesen sein...
Ich traf also in Pontresina Mausi und Bettina wieder.. echte Freude  . Die Plastiktüten an den Füßen in den Schuhen der beiden (leider kein Photo!) ließen darauf schließen, dass das Wetter nicht ganz so gut war... aber was sind schon Äußerlichkeiten auf einer solch epischen Tour.
Gemeinsam begaben wir uns Richtung Stazer See, um dort kurz zu rasten und den weiteren Tag zu besprechen. Es stand ja noch der Suvretta auf dem Programm... aber die Wolken hingen tief, sehr tief...




Gott sei Dank waren wir frühzeitig am Stazer See, denn nach uns kamen sie: Italiener in der Sommerfrische, mit Hund und Oma und Kind und Kegel... Der Himmel freute sich so über unsere Wiedervereinigung, dass wir in Ruhe das leckere Essen und den Kuchen genossen.
Wir beschlossen, wegen schlechten Wetters und schwerer Beine und der guten Wetterprognose für den nächsten Tag den Suvretta zu verschieben und heute nur noch ein paar Trails am Stazer See gen Celerina mit zu nehmen. Aber auch bei dieser Variante hieß es erst mal: vor dem Downhill steht der Uphill, und so traten und schoben wir fleißig nach oben...







Ausblick gen Corviglia auf den Suvretta. Man sieht: Nichts.




Den von uns gewollten Trail fanden wir leider nicht, dafür: time for Spitzkehren! Bettina und Mausi hatten ja nun echt Übung im Kehren FAHREN, sie machten das echt super, die Schnecke schob etwas mehr, fuhr aber auch ein paar Kehren.






 

Es begann wieder zu regnen, Mausi hielt auch bei Regen die pinke Fahne hoch 








Wir beschlossen nach der Kehren-Orgie im Regen den Tag mit ruhigem Ausrollen nach Bever zu beenden.
Glühwürmchen auf Flachetappe... auch mal schön.


----------



## Bettina (30. August 2014)

Ja, die Spitzkehren wurden immer besser. Ein bisschen enttäuscht war ich, daß wir unseren Plan verlassen mußten, aber für meinen Fuß war es schon hilfreich.... Bei jedem Schieben machte der sich arg wichtig  und außerdem sollte morgen ja ein prächtiger Tag werden, bei dem wir dann voller Energie (Älpler Makkaroni usw.) reintreten können!
Die Daten des Tages: 590 hm (und 1340 hm runter ) mit 37 km


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. August 2014)

Wir hatten eine sehr hübsche Unterkunft und ein leckeres Abendessen im Restaurant am Bahnhof Bever... und eine Überraschung, als wir das Restaurant verließen:
Auf einmal lag auf den Bergen ringsherum Schnee...





Was würde der morgige Tag bringen? Geplant war, den Suvretta-Loop zu fahren und auch selber hoch zu treten. Aber das sah eher nach einer Schneeschuh-Tour aus...


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. August 2014)

Gespannt blickten wie morgens an Tag 5, unserem letzten Tag der Tour, aus dem Fenster: Ob sich der Schnee über Nacht verkrümelt hat und die Sonne schien??

Es war ein der Tour würdiges Wetter. Die Sonne schien, letzte Nebelfelder hingen in den Bergen.




Bettinas Fuß war immer noch sehr dick, Laufen (Schieben) tat ihr ziemlich weh, Mausi war noch etwas platt von Tag 3, ich sagte nichts (hatte ja nen quasi Ruhetag), war aber doch froh als die Entscheidung fiel, mit der Gondel von Celerina nach Marguns zu fahren und uns die ersten Höhenmeter zu schenken. Die Tour würde noch anstrengend genug werden.









Dann ging es doch noch gut zur Sache; bis zur Corviglia Bergstation war der Weg sehr steil, teilweise von den Baustellen-LKW, die irgendwie das Skigebiet umgruben, sehr verwühlt. Da ich ja quasi ausgeruht war wollte ich einfach nicht aus dem Sattel, was mir bis zur Corviglia fast gelang.




Danach war für alle schieben angesagt. Mittlerweile waren wir bis in Nebelwolke vorgestoßen, es wurde empfindlich kalt. Fahrend erreichten wir den Abzweig zum Suvretta. Der Trail selber war zwar frei, wenn auch sehr naß, aber daneben lag eine dünne Schneeschicht, die beim Fuß absetzen mit 5.10 keinerlei Halt bot. Auch Mausi war sich mittlerweile nicht mehr sicher, ob man bei diesen Bedingungen eine Abfahrt wagen sollte.





Am Abzweig zum Suvretta-Loop trafen wir andere Biker, die meinten man könne die Abfahrt wagen, außerdem riss der Himmel langsam auf und man konnte die Sonne schon ahnen. Aber erst mal ein obligatorisches Selfie, die Stimmung ist nach wie vor super, wie man sieht!



Und dann gings los und hörte gar nicht mehr auf 








Schnell zog ich auch die dicke Jacke wieder aus, denn die Sonne lacht wieder - wir lachten auch 




Traumpfad...  never ending...




So, Pause, ich geh´ jetzt mal raus... Bettina macht dann heute Abend weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (30. August 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> .....durchs Wasser...
> 
> 
> 
> ....



Kleine Verwechslung bei den Gallo-Trails  bei der Bildermenge  
das ist die herrliche Trailauffahrt von der Malga Trela zum Pass Trela 



 Bravo Mädels fürs Weiterberichten 
Kommentare folgen noch   

Ich hab derweil ein gigantisches Alpenpanorama auf 3200m erlebt  kompletter Blick von den Zillertalern über die gesamten Dolos bis in die Stubaier mit grandiosem Sonnenaufgang


----------



## Bettina (30. August 2014)

Da warte ich doch lieber mal die Kommentare ab


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. August 2014)

Müssen wir jetzt Angst haben...  
Ich fand es einfach episch, auch wenn bei fast 1.000 Photos mal eines falsch platziert ist.


----------



## Bettina (30. August 2014)

Ich leg mal wieder was vor 
An dem Wegweiser war die Stimmung noch etwas verhalten, obwohl die Wege frei waren  und es in Fahrtrichtung schon deutliche Aufhellungen gab


----------



## Bettina (30. August 2014)

Es ging etwas verlockt los und wurde dann schnell sehr schön flowig, schmal aber alles gut fahrbar und mit wunderbaren Aussichten.




Mist ich bekomme dieses schöne Bild nicht gedreht  Bitte einfach den Kopf drehen 
edit: Danke @4mate habe deinen Link eingesetzt


----------



## Bettina (30. August 2014)

Um einmal zu bebildern warum Lahmschnecke so oft das Wort episch benutzt  Hier ein Foto, das sie machte, so sah sie die Welt an dem Tag


----------



## Bettina (30. August 2014)

Dann kamen mehr Stellen bei denen wir uns doch konzentrieren mußten


 
und es wurde auch wieder kurviger, wir kamen nach ca. 1 h Fahrt vom Wegweiser vorhin hinunter (aber auch hoch zwischendrin) zum Pass Suvretta auf 2615 m


 
und hier der Pass


 
Wir waren schon völlig high von diesem traumhaften Trail und wir waren noch lange nicht unten, so mußten wir zum Ärger eines einsamen Wanderes erst mal laut jubeln! Schön, daß wir nicht alleine waren sondern uns zum gemeinsamen freuen hatten


----------



## Lahmschnecke (30. August 2014)

Bettina, das hast du jetzt soooo schön gesagt


----------



## Mausoline (30. August 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> .....Die folgende Abfahrt überraschte mich, war sie doch viel anspruchsvoller als die Auffahrt. Sie hatte eigentlich Bike-Park-Charakter
> Aber ich hatte ja nun schon 2 1/2 Tage Fahrtechniktraining, da ging dann einiges ......



2009 bin ich den "Bike-Park" hochgefahren, da war dieser noch nicht komplett fertig gerichtet. Der Zustand heuer war dann doch um einiges anspruchsvoller und wir beide umso erstaunter was wir alles fahren konnten. Die Kehren wurden immer mehr zum Hochgenuss   auch wenn sie übersät von großen losen  Steinen waren. Im Adrenalinkick sind wir dann den Großteil des Wanderwegs zum Rifugio noch runtergefahren.....vor 3 Wochen hätt ich darüber nur den Kopf geschüttelt 

nur noch eins  "seufz"


----------



## Mausoline (30. August 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ....... Bin gespannt wann transalbi diese Etappe in seine Route einbaut.....



Das ist unsere Etappe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (31. August 2014)

ich habe extra ein paar Tage mit dem Lesen gewartet, damit ich ganz viel am Stück habe…

Was soll ich sagen…    toll!!!


----------



## Bettina (31. August 2014)

Und es ist noch nicht zuende


----------



## Bettina (31. August 2014)

Der Weg führte nun vorbei an Seen



 
und Flüssen, die mal neben uns daher flossen oder auch unseren Weg verwendeten oder ihn querten


----------



## Mausoline (31. August 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ...... Je nach Rucksack kann es helfen, den Rucksack an den Verstellriemen so weit wie möglich nach oben zu ziehen, damit das Rad besser aufliegt. Wenn man Protektoren dabei hat, kann man selbige ans Unterrohr binden, das polstert im Nacken auch sehr gut ab. Manche nehmen auch eine Schaumstoffrolle mit und binden selbige ans Unterrohr. Bei sehr langen Tragepassagen ein Elastikband ans Pedal knoten, damit man das Rad am "langen Arm" halten kann und einem beim Festhalten an Pedal und/oder Gabel mit nach oben abgewinkeltem Ellbogen nicht dauernd die Griffel einschlafen. Das Elastikband ist eh für diverse Dinge nützlich (fast so praktisch wie Kabelbinder) und immer im Rucksack.
> Aber ihr habt das schon ganz richtig gemacht: in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft... wenn man sich im Aufstieg platt macht, macht die Abfahrt keinen Spaß mehr



Bei mir liegt das Bike am besten auf, wenn ich es mit dem Lenker und Sattel nach vorne trage, da kann ich es zeitweise auch nur am Lenker oder am Pedal festhalten. 
Der Tipp mit dem Elastikband ist aber super  mir schlafen dabei immer die Finger ein, danke


----------



## Mausoline (31. August 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> .... Wir waren froh in der Saoseo-Hütte zu sein, ein außerordentlich schöner (und trockener) Ort
> _Mausoline meint _ ......
> 
> ...... Unten war dann Zeit genug den Schlauch zu wechseln (und festzustellen: ich habe ja Steckachse )......



 vermutlich hatte ich am Vorderrad bisher noch keinen Defekt


----------



## Mausoline (31. August 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Während die Mädels die jungen Crosser vor sich hertrieben...



und später noch die Italiener auf ihren 29ern in den Kehren


----------



## Mausoline (31. August 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Ich traf also in Pontresina Mausi und Bettina wieder.. echte Freude  . Die Plastiktüten an den Füßen in den Schuhen der beiden (leider kein Photo!) ließen darauf schließen, dass das Wetter nicht ganz so gut war... aber was sind schon Äußerlichkeiten auf einer solch epischen Tour.........



stimmt nicht


----------



## Mausoline (31. August 2014)

Da biste mal 3 Tage weg, kommste nicht zum Aufarbeiten  komm nicht hinterher mit meinen Kommentaren


----------



## Bettina (31. August 2014)

Ich habe deine Lesezeit mal benutzt und mich erstmalig mit Bildbearbeitung beschäftigt, aber jetzt habe ich genug am PC gesessen und das Ergebnis ist noch nicht befriedigend.  




und so sieht das aus, wenn "kurz" jemand dran war, der es kann




wirkt ja gleich viel flowiger!!
Dank an @JayDee1982


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (31. August 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> stimmt nicht   ...


Bei dem Bild auf dem ich mein Rad bade sind sie auch zu bewundern! Ich wollte sie am Ende der Tour einer Bikerin schenken, die über naße Füße jammerte, aber sie wollte nicht


----------



## Mausoline (31. August 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich habe deine Lesezeit mal benutzt und mich erstmalig mit Bildbearbeitung beschäftigt, aber jetzt habe ich genug am PC gesessen und das Ergebnis ist noch nicht befriedigend.   ........



Fast perfekt


----------



## Mausoline (31. August 2014)

Noch was von der Art Wasser zu überwinden


----------



## Bettina (31. August 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Noch was von der Art Wasser zu überwinden



Wobei die "Pfade" im Wasser leider wirklich eher für Wanderer oder Hüpfer waren.... ging nicht lange/oft


----------



## Bettina (31. August 2014)

Und zum Thema Kurven:
entspanntes, konzentriertes Anfahren


 
dann große Augen 


 
und durchschnaufen 

Und nun in pink: ähnliche Kurve ...


 
und was kommt jetzt? Denn nach der Kurve ist vor der Kurve oder wenigstens vor dem Fels


----------



## JayDee1982 (31. August 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich habe deine Lesezeit mal benutzt und mich erstmalig mit Bildbearbeitung beschäftigt, aber jetzt habe ich genug am PC gesessen und das Ergebnis ist noch nicht befriedigend.
> Anhang anzeigen 318328
> 
> und so sieht das aus, wenn "kurz" jemand dran war, der es kann
> ...




Bitte gerne doch  Freut mich, wenn es dir gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (31. August 2014)

*Danke   *
gefällt mir so natürlich auch besser


----------



## Bikebetti (31. August 2014)

Mensch,da habe ich wohl was großes,dickes ,dolles und unvergessliches verpasst ! Leider war die Planung eine Woche später als ich hätte frei machen können .Mir tut es richtig weh diese Bilder zu sehen .Gern wäre ich mit dabei gewesen .Vielen ,vielen Dank für die tolle Reportage und die Mühe ,die Euch das Zusammenstellen bereitet haben dürfte . Weiter so ! Ich wäre im nächsten Jahr bei frühzeitiger Planung in jedem Fall mit dabei.
(Aber Schwein habt Ihr mit dem Wetter in jedem Fall gehabt .Wenn ich da so von anderen Berichten aus der Bergwelt in diesem Sommer höre .......) War /ist halt unvorhersehbar ,was dich so erwarten kann da oben !!!
Gruß Bikebetti.


----------



## swe68 (31. August 2014)

ich freue mich einfach für Euch, dass ihr so viel Spaß hattet! Da bekommt man vom Hinsehen richtig Lust


----------



## Bettina (31. August 2014)

Ich weiß jetzt was beim nächsten Mal anders sein *MUSS*: die Uhren der Fotoapparate werden synchronisiert! 
Und damit es mal wieder ein Bild gibt ... es geht ja nix über bunte Bikerinnen


----------



## Mausoline (31. August 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt was beim nächsten Mal anders sein *MUSS*: die Uhren der Fotoapparate werden synchronisiert!........



Ich glaub wir haben heut nachmittag das selbe Problem 
Ich blick überhaupt nicht mehr durch, was nacheinander kommt/kam 
Meine Uhr ging auf jeden Fall nach....oder am langsamsten   
jetzt weiß ich auch, warum ich immer hinten dran fuhr


----------



## Mausoline (31. August 2014)

Ein paar Meter weiter oben war das die Aussicht ins Tal runter und kurz danach fuhr die "Bunte" wieder davon


----------



## swe68 (31. August 2014)

Wo wart ihr denn da?


----------



## Mausoline (31. August 2014)

Das ist immer noch der Suvretta Loop, ausgehend unterhalb vom Piz Nair (St. Moritz) über den Suvrettapass ins Val Bever,
ca. 20km Länge. Da wissen bestimmt Lahmschnecke oder Bettina noch genaueres


----------



## swe68 (31. August 2014)

Cool, wußte doch, dass ich das kenne 
Ich musste da mal eine Bergtour wegen aufziehendem Schlechtwetter abbrechen.
Das Engadin ist so wunderschön…


----------



## Mausoline (31. August 2014)

Blick zurück auf das flowige Zwischenstück während einer kurzer Stärkung aus Lahmschneckes Vorrat 




bevor das nochmals recht anspruchsvolle finale Spitzkehrentrailen auf losem groben Geröll begann 




kleiner Versuch von mir, bring aber nicht mehr als 2 Bilder zusammen  



deshalb hier das nächste mit Blick zur Alm, an der der Forstweg beginnt und weiter durchs Val Bever führt



und die von den fleißigen Fotografen Lahmschnecke und Bettina geschossenen Anschlußfotos













und nein  wir haben Lahmschnecke nicht zurück gelassen, obwohl sie vom Loop so fasziniert war ( wir natürlich auch ) bestimmt träumt sie jetzt noch davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (31. August 2014)

Da ist sie doch   Irgendwann beschlossen wir, daß wir weniger fotographieren müssen, damit wir auch noch runter kommen


----------



## scylla (31. August 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Cool, wußte doch, dass ich das kenne



so geht's mir auch grad


----------



## Bettina (31. August 2014)

Aber das war bei den schönen Blicken echt schwer 
Nun denn, es hieß jetzt doch die Bremsen auf machen und runter rollen...


 
Und so rollten wir wieder in... Arven-Wälder hinein


----------



## JayDee1982 (31. August 2014)

Ich hab da nochmal gebastelt..... und JA ich hab grade LANGEWEILE, falls jemand fragen sollte


----------



## scylla (31. August 2014)

@JayDee1982 gute Arbeit


----------



## JayDee1982 (31. August 2014)

Danke 

Als Tipp für solche Bilder: es ist immer gut, wenn man den Weg/die Lokation einmal OHNE Personen ablichtet und dann schaut, dass man viele Bilder macht mit der Person.... aber so wenig wie möglich die Kamera bewegt..... Sprich der Bildausschnitt sollte immer sehr konstant ist. Auch die Einstellungen der Kamera sollten dann nicht verändert werden, sonst kann es schnell mal komisch aussehen


----------



## Mausoline (31. August 2014)

JayDee1982 schrieb:


> .... aber so wenig wie möglich die Kamera bewegt..... Sprich der Bildausschnitt sollte immer sehr konstant ist. Auch die Einstellungen der Kamera sollten dann nicht verändert werden, sonst kann es schnell mal komisch aussehen



Ja das hab ich auch gemerkt 
aber wir haben die Fotos ja nicht gemacht weil wir nachher solche Collagen machen wollten    sondern weil wir so begeistert und überwältigt waren und was für die Nachwelt erhalten wollten 

Auf jeden Fall  _*DANKE*_ für deine Langeweile   hat schon was so ne Fotoreihe


----------



## JayDee1982 (31. August 2014)

Hab ich mir fast gedacht, dass ihr in dem Moment nicht an ein Composing gedacht habt 

Der Tipp war auch ehr für das nächste mal gedacht


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. September 2014)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und nein  wir haben Lahmschnecke nicht zurück gelassen, obwohl sie vom Loop so fasziniert war ( wir natürlich auch ) bestimmt träumt sie jetzt noch davon


 
Richtig, erst letzte Nacht bin ich wieder ALLE Kehren gefahren  ... naja, war leider nur ein Traum.
Ja, der Loop ist neben dem Gallo das EPISCHSTE was ich bisher gefahren bin, sowohl landschaftlich wie auch trailtechnisch. Da kann man sich nur bei den Schweizern bedanken, die diesen Traumtrail pflegen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. September 2014)

Aber wir waren ja noch nicht fertig...

nach dem Trailfeuerwerk "Suvretta" - für das wir wegen der vielen Bilder, des stillen Genießens ob der gigantischen Ausblicke und der vielen fahrtechnischen Feinheiten doch sehr lange gebraucht haben, ging es rasant mit viel Speed durch das Val Bever hinab bis Bever. Die Rast im Gasthaus Spinas, von dem so viele schwärmen, enttäuschte mit wässriger Gerstensuppe und viel Radau von der Albula-Baustelle. Daher war die Rast kurz und wir rollten die letzten Meter ins Tal.

Blick zurück 








Das Wetter war schön und wir noch ganz im Adrenalinrausch, und so beschlossen wir noch am Inn entlang die Beine locker zu fahren. Übermütig hatten wir viel Spaß...








Da wir ja auch noch am gleichen Tag in Ftan ankommen wollten nahmen wir irgendwann die "Rhätische" und gondelten mit Bahn und Bus (die Schweizer haben´s einfach drauf, sowohl die Trails als auch den Nah- und Fernverkehr) nach Ftan zurück. Hier gab es einen allerletzten Anstieg,

ein Sortieren ...




vor dem finalen Schlußbild 




Unsere *epische Tour in pink *war zu Ende .


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. September 2014)

Ich habe Gänsehaut, und mir stehen Tränen in Augen...
Mädels, es war sooooo schööööööööön! Danke!


----------



## Bettina (1. September 2014)

Geht mir auch so. 
Es war toll mit euch und ich freu mich aufs nächste mal! Und ich überleg schon wann und wo wir zeitnah wieder radeln gehen können.
Es hat alles gepaßt, eine tolle Streckenwahl  und unsere harmonische Gruppe  nur so konnte ich so viele anspruchsvolle Stellen "einfach" radeln. Danke.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. September 2014)

Was bleibt von einer solchen Tour?

Es bleibt auf jeden Fall...

... ein saudreckiges Bike mit viel Kuhschei.. verspritzt
... genauso dreckige Schuhe (siehe erstes Bild in diesem Thread oder mein Profilbild)
... eine tiefe Dankbarkeit an meine beiden Mädels  für diese wirklich harmonische Tour
... fast 1.000 Photos darunter ein paar zum Brüllen komische "outtakes", die wir hier nicht einstellen 
... die Gewissheit, im nächsten Winter mehr "BBP" zu trainieren - das ewige Trailfahren  ging schon mächtig auf die Schenkelchen


----------



## Bettina (1. September 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> ...
> ... fast 1.000 Photos darunter ein paar zum Brüllen komische "outtakes", die wir hier nicht einstellen
> ...


wirklich? *duck und wech*


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. September 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> wirklich? *duck und wech*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (1. September 2014)

da kann ich nix mehr hinzufügen 


_*D A N K E*_ Mädels      es war  _*K L A S S E *_mit  euch

und


*gerne immer wieder !!!!!!*


----------



## Chrige (1. September 2014)

Hey toller Bericht . Ach ja, der Suvretta-Loop. Einfach toll, da blieb mir letztes Jahr auch das Grinsen auf dem Gesicht. Aber seid ihr wirklich nach Marguns hochgeradelt??? Ich hatte da keine Chance. Muss aber sagen, dass mir natürlich der Aufstieg von Celerina bis Marguns schon in den Beinen war. Ihr habt aber meine Hochachtung. Hmm, suche noch eine Strategie, wie ich auch mal mitdarf. Vielleicht als Schweizer Guide. Denn für Ü50 muss ich noch eine Weile warten...


----------



## Bettina (1. September 2014)

Wir hatten insgesamt an dem Tag 'nur' 600 hm zum Raufradeln und 1300 zum Runterbollern 
Das Höhenprofil liegt schon bereit und kommt heute abend.


----------



## Mausoline (1. September 2014)

Bei dem Interesse an Mitfahrern für die nächste Tour müssen wir uns wohl Aufnahmekriterien überlegen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. September 2014)

Na, ein Kriterium steht ja: Durchschnittsalter > 50.
Die Tourfarbe müßte noch festgelegt werden  .


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. September 2014)

@Chrige: Nein, kurz nach Bergstation Marguns haben wir alle ein Stück geschoben, dann gings bis Bergstation Corviglia im Sattel. Ich habe ja auch geschrieben "fast geschafft" .


----------



## sommerfrische (1. September 2014)

Soooooooo toll Eure Bilder, Danke! 
Ich habe extra gewartet, um die ganze Strecke sehen zu können: Tolle Trails, tolle Landschaften, tolle Fahrleistung!
Falls Ihr nächstes Jahr doch noch Mitfahrerinnen aufnehmt - ein pinkes Bekleidungsstücke hätte ich zumindest...
Grüße von der
sommerfrische


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. September 2014)

@sommerfrische - Danke für die Blumen!
Du gehst doch auch noch auf AX, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## sommerfrische (1. September 2014)

Im Moment sieht es nicht unbedingt danach aus. Erst hat sich der Mitfahrer verletzt, dann habe ich mich kurz vor dem geplanten AX-Alternativtermin ebenfalls verletzt.... *heul. Der Sommer war wie verhext. Jetzt fange ich gerade wieder mit dem Radlfahren an, muss die Form wieder (vorsichtig) herbringen. Und die Tage sind schon verflixt kurz geworden..... 

Umso toller, Eure Bilder zu sehen. Die Landschaften... einfach großartig! Wenn der Herbst nicht zu früh zu kalt wird, schaffe ich es ja vielleicht auch noch.  

Grüße
die sommerfrische


----------



## Bettina (1. September 2014)

Hier noch wie versprochen das Höhenprofil, ohne die Anfahrt zum Lift per Bike und ohne Gondel, sowie der Lageplan der Suvretta-Loop


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (1. September 2014)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> - ein pinkes Bekleidungsstücke hätte ich zumindest...


Ja, das habe ich auch... Ok, dann hoffe ich, dass die anderen Mitfahrerinnen, das Durchschnittsalter schön hochziehen, damit ich mitdarf. Oder wir machen eine WP-Tour und nehmen Bettina als Special-Guest mit...


----------



## barbarissima (1. September 2014)

Danke für euren Tourbericht  Das war perfekte Unterhaltung und tolle Bilder 

Beim Souvretta Loop wurden bei mir auch Erinnerungen wach


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. September 2014)

@barbarissima - Danke!
Wir haben Dir das "episch" zu verdanken. Ein tolles Wort für einfach nur _epische _Touren und Trails.
Mein neues Lieblingswort...


----------



## haertsfeldbub (1. September 2014)

Gratulation an die 3 Mädels  Tolle Bilder - vor allem, wenn man einiges selbst schon gefahren ist!


----------



## swe68 (1. September 2014)

Danke für den Bericht    ihr macht echt Lust darauf.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (1. September 2014)

haertsfeldbub schrieb:


> Gratulation an die 3 Mädels  Tolle Bilder - vor allem, wenn man einiges selbst schon gefahren ist!


Danke, Jürgen - und Euch einfach nur gutes Wetter für Eure Dolo-Tour!


----------



## Mausoline (1. September 2014)

...........


----------



## contesssa (9. September 2014)

Cool....den Großteil dieser Tour bin ich 2012 auch gefahren, war einfach gigantisch


----------



## Rubinstein5 (15. September 2014)

Hallo Ladies!
Ich habe von Bettina beim LO-Treffen in Jena von eure EPISCHEN Tour erfahren und habe mich bis gerade da durch gelesen ...
Mädels, ihr seid der Hammer! So viel Spaß trotz der Anstrengungen... RESPEKT!
Ihr habt meine Motivation mit dieser tollen Bilderreihe noch mal gesteigert...

Danke schön und liebe Grüße vom R5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. September 2014)

R5 - war anstrengend, und einfach nur episch!
Ich hole mir die Motivation auch aus den Berichten anderer. Und aus der eigenen, zum Beispiel nach einer epischen Tour.
Schön, wenn unser Bericht gefallen hat, und schade, dass wir uns nicht am WE kennen gelernt haben.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (15. September 2014)

Huhuu Lahmschnecke 
ja, das finde ich auch schade, aber ich hoffe, dass wir das nachholen - spätestens nächstes Jahr!
Im Moment bin ich eher die Lahmschnecke. Die Ladies hatten echt viel Geduld mit mir.... Aber ich arbeite dran! 
Liebe Grüße aus Hessen
R5


----------



## Bettina (15. September 2014)

@Rubinstein5 Das wird schon, der Winterpokal kommt und wir müssen ja mal nördlich von FFM biken gehen


----------



## Rubinstein5 (15. September 2014)

nix dagegen, wenn du Zeit mit bringst *grins


----------



## trail_desire (17. September 2014)

Toller Bericht und mega Bilder. .......Gaaaaaaanz großes Kino


----------



## AlexMC (18. September 2014)

Sehr schöne Tour und Bilder, ein ganz fetten  von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lahmschnecke (18. September 2014)

@trail_desire und @AlexMC - Danke für die Blumen, freut uns wenn der Bericht gefällt. Ja, es war großes Kino...


----------



## Mausoline (21. September 2014)

Hab noch ein paar Eckdaten 

8 Pässe, 
den niedrigsten, Ofenpass 2149m, nur überquert, 
die zwei höchsten, fast gleich hoch, Vallaccia 2614m und Suvretta 2615m
höchster Punkt unterhalb Piz Nair 2683m selbst erstrampelt
niedrigster Punkt Scoul ca. 1200m
Übernachtungen in Höhen zwischen 1700m und 2060m
und einiges weniger als 10% auf Teer gefahren, Trailanteil genial hoch 

Die Nachwirkungen dieser Tour sind immer noch deutlich spürbar


----------



## Trailrider79 (22. September 2014)

Hallo die Damen,

sehr interessante Tour. Die Suvretta ins Val Bever hat mir auch super gefallen! Tolle Eindrücke von eurer Tour, da bekommt man Lust wieder in die Gegend um St. Moritz zu fahren...

Einen Tipp habe ich noch fürs nächste Mal: Nasse Füße vermeidet ihr am besten mit wasserdichten Socken. Ein Beispiel dafür könnten die Socken von Sealskinz sein. Einfach mal googeln.

Viele Grüße & Happy Trails!
Jörg


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. September 2014)

Stimmt, mit den Socken habe ich schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Und danke für die Erinnerung. Mir fällt meistens dann ein, dass ich sie habe, wenn die Füße nass sind weil ich wieder mal vergessen habe sie einzupacken. Aber wenn sie dabei sind, klasse. Trockene und muckelig warme Füße wg. dem Merinowollanteil innen. Rascheln allerdings ein  wenig durch die Membrane.


----------



## Mausoline (22. September 2014)

Ich hab noch Gore-Tex Strümpfe daheim, hatte sie einmal auf nem AX dabei. Ich hatte keine nassen Füsse, nur schwitzige und keine warmen Füsse  Deshalb kommen seither immer die Plastiktüten mit und ein  paar extra warme Socken bzw. meine Kompressionskniestrümpfe


----------



## scylla (22. September 2014)

Die Gore Strümpfe hab/hatte ich auch. Fühlen sich in der Tat nicht furchtbar viel besser an als Plastiktüten. 
Hab mir daher auch die Sealskinz zugelegt. Bei Shitwetter hab ich sie zwar noch nie angehabt, aber beim Probetragen fühlt's sich fast an wie normale warme Socken, schön weich und kuschlig innen. Ganz anders als die Gore Plastiktüten 
Plastiktüten sind dafür leichter im AX Gepäck...


----------



## HiFi XS (23. September 2014)

Sealskinz Socken habe ich seit Jahren. In Jena haben sie meine Füßen absolute trocken gehalten. Ich kann die empfehlen. Ich trage die Sealskinz uber Wollsocken. Wolle muss sein. Ist eh das beste im Winter. Wenn's nass wird, dann eben Sealskinz drüber.


----------



## Mausoline (23. September 2014)

Einen Schönheitspreis gewinnt man mit diesen Socken aber auch nicht


----------



## HiFi XS (23. September 2014)

Die neue Sealskinz sehen gar nicht so schlecht aus.


----------



## klaus1 (12. Oktober 2014)

@Bettina toller Bericht und natürlich super Bilder, Danke dafür, natürlich auch an die zwei anderen Mädels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jobau (7. November 2014)

Super Mädels,

krasse Tour und steiler Bericht, - leider will sich meine Schnecke kein Beispiel nehmen.....


zünftiger Gruß

Jo


----------



## Lahmschnecke (9. November 2014)

jobau schrieb:


> Super Mädels,
> 
> krasse Tour und steiler Bericht, - leider will sich meine Schnecke kein Beispiel nehmen.....
> 
> ...



Danke  - schicke doch Deine Schnecke mal bei uns vorbei...


----------



## bjterminator (17. März 2015)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hab noch ein paar Eckdaten
> 
> 8 Pässe,
> den niedrigsten, Ofenpass 2149m, nur überquert,
> ...




Hi, auch von mir RESPEKT. Bin über ein anderes Thema auf eure Tour aufmerksam geworden.

Hab ihr irgendwo eine Gesamtübersicht?
Also wieviel Tage ihr unterwegs wart (von wo bis wo), wo ihr übernachtet habt usw?
Evtl. auch die groben Kosten?
Und wie habt ihr das geplant?
Gibt es ein Buch darüber? Oder über die Homepage von Uli?

Wäre toll, wenn ihr noch ein paar Infos reinschreiben könnt.
Gerade der hohe Trailanteil interessiert mich, die Tour so oder so ähnlich auch mal zu fahren.

Nochmals: großen Respekt für die vielen schönen Bilder.


----------



## Mausoline (17. März 2015)

Danke 

Ein Buch haben wir, ein Fotobuch  aber vielleicht schreiben wir nach unserer diesjährigen Tour ein richtiges  gute Idee.

Gesamtübersicht hab ich glaub ich irgendwo, muss mal gucken.
Wie haben wir geplant 
Ursprungsgedanke war ne Tour vom Bodensee an den Lago Maggiore, die wurde dann aber einfach zu lang, weil zu viele Eckpunkte
zum Mitnehmen und den Zeitplan von 3 Frauen unter einen Hut zu bringen war zu kompliziert.
Also kurz und knackig und vor allem episch 
Da Lahmschnecke sich ein bißchen um St. Moritz auskannte und den Suvretta fahren wollte und ich auch schon einiges kannte, haben wir zusammengewürfelt, geschnitten, gedreht, verlängert, verkürzt......
Gewisse Etappen sind bekannt, den Rest sucht man sich hier im Forum oder auf Karten zusammen, fragt nach Alternativen, Weg bzw. Trailbeschaffenheiten, unbekannte bzw. nicht so befahrene Pässe werden erforscht. Tages-km, Tages-hm werden ca. festgelegt, wollen wir auch Trage/Schiebepassagen machen, dann entsprechende Unterkünfte, ich meine, die sind hier alle im Bericht genannt, wenn du noch was wissen willst -melden , ausgesucht, angeschrieben etc.
Ich hab die Etappen mit Stancius Tourenplaner mal zusammengestellt, Bettina hats dann aufs GPS übernommen, Lahmschnecke und ich haben die entsprechenden Karten mitgenommen und dann sind wir losgefahren  halt, nicht ohne Alternativen für Schlechtwetter oder zu viel Zeit und noch Schlenker einbauen, manches wurde dann einfach vor Ort entschieden, sowie auch mal eine gebuchte Unterkunft kurzfristig umzubuchen  oder den Schlußteil mit dem Zug zu fahren.

Vielleicht weiß Lahmschnecke noch was zu den Kosten


----------



## fabu13 (23. März 2015)

Eure Tour machen wir bald nach.... danke dafür. Ein Fotobuch nehme ich dann auch bitte


----------



## Mausoline (23. März 2015)

Prima  
dann viel Spaß euch und alles was dazugehört 

und bitte auch Rückmeldung mit Bericht nicht vergessen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (8. April 2015)

bjterminator schrieb:


> Hab ihr irgendwo eine Gesamtübersicht? Bettina hat irgendwo im Thread eine Karte mit Tourübersicht gepostet.
> Also wieviel Tage ihr unterwegs wart (von wo bis wo), wo ihr übernachtet habt usw? Wir waren 5 Tage unterwegs, von Scuol bis Scuol, übernachtet haben wir:
> 1. am Ofenpass, Hotel Buffalora, einfach, aber gut.
> 2. in Trepalle, Hotel war furchtbar, Namen hab ich verdrängt
> ...


 
Ich war ein paar Wochen etwas "out", darum erst jetzt die Antwort.


----------



## bjterminator (13. April 2015)

@Lahmschnecke.
Vielen Dank für die Infos.
Habe mittlerweile das neue Transalp-Buch von Ulli, da gibt es auch eine Tour rund um die Suvretta.

Gruß


----------



## Jellyflake (27. Juli 2015)

Zwar spät, aber doch: Applaus! Sehr coole Tour, schöner Bericht. Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kommski (17. August 2015)

Sehr schöner Bericht und wunderschöne Bilder!  
War auch sehr angenehm zu lesen, dass es nicht jeden Tag 2500 - 3000 hm sein müssen um "epische" Abenteuer zu erleben.


----------



## trautsichnix (8. September 2016)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Woh, das Höhenprofil imponiert mir  - genau so haben sich meine Beine am Abend angefühlt!
> 
> Hier das nette Murmele - ganz schön fett...
> Anhang anzeigen 317410




den kenn ich` is Kumpel Phil aus Pennsylvania


----------

